# Vet wont neuter...



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Because I feed raw. Can they do this?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

That just sound weird....


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

He told me because feeding a raw diet puts my animals health and safety at risk he wouldnt be able to neuter him in case something went wrong caused by his diet while under being neutered. He told me to feed kibble, then come back. I got so upset I refused to pay for the exam fee. I came in for a set of boosters and a deworm. The exam was included with the booster shot and he wouldnt give that for the same reason as to why he wouldnt neuter. He gave him the dewormer tho because he told me it would ward off any parasites the raw has caused.

Think I should lie and say I feed kibble or just go to another vet? This is the cheapest vet for a neuter in my area.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

That's bizarre. I've never heard of a vet refusing to neuter or vaccinate due to diet...in fact the only time my vet has even asked me what I feed my cat was when she was having stomach problems.

I'd try to find a better vet if I were you. This doesn't sound like the most fantastic vet. In my experience, it's generally worth paying a little more to get quality service. Unfortunately that saying "You get what you pay for" is often true.

The way I found my vet was by checking reviews of local practices. I just went with the one that had the most positive reviews about the employees being helpful and knowledgeable.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

SOunds like your vet really has something against the raw food diet. But still sounds wierd.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

squeekers said:


> Think I should lie and say I feed kibble or just go to another vet? This is the cheapest vet for a neuter in my area.


I would look for a different vet. I did this when one vet told me that feeding my cats a 100% dry diet is best for them and he recommended Meow mix of all things. He also said that the grain free foods were bad for cats because they need the grains. *snort*

If you really can't afford any other vet in the area, I would lie and say you fed kibble. His concerns are just plain wrong. If anything, putting Riot on kibble could deteriorate his health.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Sounds like a Vet who really hates raw feeding, but his personal feelings should not matter...very unprofessional to turn away an animal because of that. I would definitely search elsewhere for a Vet, perhaps contact the Canadian Humane Society for a good referral. I know the Humane Society here does the operations themselves, but if they don't do it, then at the very least they can at least tell you a good place to go to.

For future reference, I would keep the raw feeding thing under wraps unless you know it's someone who supports it or if there is an issue with the animal's digestive tract. I am lucky that my current Vet practice has no problem with it, but I have encountered some Vets that have looked as if they were going to implode on the spot when they heard me say 'raw'.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Wow... that's absolutely ridiculous!
How do you think feral cats get fixed? That's all they eat, is raw stuff (birds and rodents)!
And I agree that Meow Mix is not a good food to feed. I won't even buy it if I have coupons. For one thing it's low quality, and it has that red food coloring which is bad for some humans - and I know that some cats can get diarrhea from it. (whether it's the food coloring, or just over-all quality (or lack of) the food, I dunno).

Definitely seek another vet. I've been to 3 in the last year, because they kept suggesting things that I felt were unreasonable. This vet now not only takes care of my ferals (last two wouldn't because of liability issues - which I can understand), but understands that I'm poor and tries to give me discounts whenever possible.


(I guess I should change "poor" to "low income" to be politically correct?)


----------



## muggyscugglemeyer (Dec 1, 2010)

squeekers said:


> This is the cheapest vet for a neuter in my area.


I'm guessing that what he told you is probably one of the reasons why he's so cheap. Granted, the price of services doesn't always determine the quility of the services, but it seems to be that case here.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Well, you know, human Drs have been known to refuse treatment for people who they consider to have lifestyle risks. Your vet obviously considers raw feeding to be a lifestyle riskfor cats, and there is a risk of parasites etc. in raw food. Few meat products are now served raw to humans because of risk. At one time _Steak Tartare _, raw lean ground beef beaten with creme was very popular at some of the higher class restaurants. I don't think it's still served because of the risks. Governments fight to restrict raw milk because of the health problems.

Now your vet is a business person, but here he is turning down business. That doesn't sound smart to me unless he has firm convictions over the possible dangers of raw feeding. Earlier this year I seem to remember seeing that a recall had been issued for one brand of frozen raw food for pets because of contamination.

I would see your vet as a person very concerned person over the health of the animals he treats. This doesn't mean that raw feeding is necessarily bad,just that there are dangers involved.

The argument that raw is the way feral and stray outside cats eat, doesn't mean it's good for them. I've seen posts on this forum mention how much shorter the lives of cats are when they live wild.

Before humans discovered fire and the advantages of cooked food, we ate raw. Ever give a thought as to why cooked food caught on?


----------



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

I had a similiar experience with one of my cats who is raw fed. Mikey was limping and his paw was swollen and the vet said the reason he was hurt was because he was fed a raw diet. Umm, yeah. Unless he was chasing down a gazelle in the backyard highly doubt it was caused by his food They reason I told the vet what Mikey ate was because they had commented on how great he looked.

When Morey had pneumonia I just lied about what the fact that he was raw fed. I said he ate all wet food, to which the said I had to feed Science Diet dry or he could die:?. They ended up doing an x-ray though on his lungs and they saw the bone in his digestive tract (looked like small pebbles) and I just let them assume it was cat litter. 

Try find another vet - maybe there is still another that is close to the same price? Or see if you can get him fixed through an animal shelter - they tend to cost less. 

I'm so lucky where I live. A shelter not far from here will fix any pet cat for $10 (and feral/free roaming cats for free).


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

That's just bizarre, however, one of the many joys of being a pet owner is being prepared to handle any wrenches thrown your way when it comes to circumstances such as this...getting something done that needs to be done. Hopefully you can find a new vet who will neuter even though this one was the cheapest.


----------



## SerenityFL (Oct 6, 2010)

Your vet is full of it. Go find another vet who will neuter. If your vet cannot accept that you feed your pet raw, totally switch or let them know that it will not be open for discussion.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Wild/feral cats dont live long because of the fact they eat raw. Its the fact that they eat garbage (could have poisins, toxins in it), and the fact they live outside and are exposed to the elements such as coyotes, cold, rain, wind, cars etc. A domestic indoor cat is not exposed to that. 

I cant stand when people blame the ferals early death on raw food.

I will find another vet, I just thought it was odd he refused service. My vet never refused service on my raw fed dog, and he knows I feed raw.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

jusjim said:


> Well, you know, human Drs have been known to refuse treatment for people who they consider to have lifestyle risks. Your vet obviously considers raw feeding to be a lifestyle riskfor cats, and there is a risk of parasites etc. in raw food.
> ...
> I would see your vet as a person very concerned person over the health of the animals he treats. This doesn't mean that raw feeding is necessarily bad,just that there are dangers involved.


On the contrary, a vet who is very concerned about the well-being of the animals he treats wouldn't refuse to perform an important (and typically very safe) procedure without some evidence that there's some good reason not to. A good vet would warn about potential risks, or offer to perform tests to check for risk factors. This vet honestly just sounds ignorant or condescending. 

Too often people in the medical profession are regarded with a sort of intellectual immunity by some (or by themselves) in that it's assumed because they are Doctors they can't possibly ever be wrong. But they're human like the rest of us, they have personal biases like the rest of us, and some will be better at their jobs than others. My own experiences with human doctors have definitely shown me how not all doctors are created equal. I've had doctors tell me a chronic severe pain was all in my head, only to have another doctor find an actual serious injury that could be treated when I sought a second opinion. There are some that are excellent and helpful and knowledgeable, and there are some that are arrogant, dismissive, condescending, and really not as qualified as they claim to be. You just have to weed through the bad ones and find the good ones.


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

Squeekers, that vet is clearly uninformed and unwilling to become informed; raw feeding cats (as you're well aware) is the healthiest way to feed cats! The only dangers involved are a lack of education on behalf of the cat owners doing the feeding - and almost by definition, raw feeders are the type to do the necessary research. *sheez*

Good on you for looking for another vet! This time, however, don't mention what you feed unless you absolutely have to. :wink

<<<Hugs>>> for having to deal with such an ignorant, obnoxious individual.

AC


----------



## thenakedorchid (Sep 15, 2010)

Find another vet. I know cost is a factor, but any money paid to an ignorant, stubborn vet like that is wasted money, IMO. Might as well spend a little more on a vet who is less of an arse.

Just out of curiosity, what lifestyle risks do human doctors refuse treatment for? I've never heard of that before.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

I am feeling guilty about leaving and not paying. I went in for a deworm and vaccines. The exam fee was included in the vaccines. He refused to vaccinate, this was after he listened to his heart and took his temp. He refused to tell me if anything was wrong based on what he did so I threw the $10 for the deworm and left. I was going to use debit but they put in the amount for everything which was $103 so I couldnt put my own amount in.

But now I feel guilty and am wondering if I should go back and pay..or just use that money for a better vet?


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Hmmm...the vet could pursue you for services rendered. I'd go back and pay for the work he did and then go to a different vet for the neuter.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Does raw mean actually raw, as in not cooked? I always thought it meant not processed in any way...

still weird for a reason to deny that though... at least hes eating!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

saitenyo said:


> Too often people in the medical profession are regarded with a sort of intellectual immunity by some (or by themselves) in that it's assumed because they are Doctors they can't possibly ever be wrong. But they're human like the rest of us, they have personal biases like the rest of us, and some will be better at their jobs than others.
> 
> There are some that are excellent and helpful and knowledgeable, and there are some that are arrogant, dismissive, condescending, and really not as qualified as they claim to be.


SOMEONE has to graduate at the bottom of the class ... but they receive the same diploma, certification and titles as those who graduated at the top of their class received.





thenakedorchid said:


> Just out of curiosity, what lifestyle risks do human doctors refuse treatment for? I've never heard of that before.


Many health care professionals won't perform risky or involved procedures on patients with lifestyle risks like smoking, drug/acohol use/abuse, anorexia, bulimia and morbid obesity. The procedure could be performed ... but the lifestyle of the patient puts that patient at risk for serious complications during surgery/recovery that could result in permanant injury and/or death unless that patient changes their lifestyle in such a manner that their chances of a successful procedure/recovery have reached acceptable percentages of success.





squeekers said:


> I am feeling guilty about leaving and not paying.
> But now I feel guilty and am wondering if I should go back and pay..or just use that money for a better vet?


Wow. Moral issue, there. But there are also factual issues. 
You went in for specific services and the vet refused to perform said services. I'd say it was a wash ... you paid for the de-worm and the vet's refusal of all other services results in you not being responsible for paying for services that were not performed. If anything, possibly pay a third or quarter of the exam fee since the vet performed only a third/quarter of the services you expected?


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Thats the thing, the vet refused to tell me if anything was found to be wrong during what exam he did do. But he expected me to pay it. He wouldnt say he was sick or perfect..nothing. As raw came up after the exam. He asked what I fed.

He could try to pursue me..but I filed for bankrupcy so he would get no where...


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

squeekers said:


> Thats the thing, the vet refused to tell me if anything was found to be wrong during what exam he did do. But he expected me to pay it. He wouldnt say he was sick or perfect..nothing. As raw came up after the exam. He asked what I fed.
> 
> He could try to pursue me..but I filed for bankrupcy so he would get no where...


He refused to tell you the results of his exam? How... incredibly childish, unprofessional and downright weird.

Maybe the results were too positive to jibe with his ignorant attitude and beliefs about raw? 

Just speculating, as I can't even imagine such a scenario.

If this were me, I'd pay for what services he rendered, but not a penny more. 

Wow.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Is there an issue with the PM system as I have sent out PM's and havent gotten any back. I dunno if its because they didnt wish to reply or that the system is acting up?

Yeah, thats why I didnt pay for the exam. Why would I pay for something I got no results from? lol


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Heidi n Q said:


> SOMEONE has to graduate at the bottom of the class ... but they receive the same diploma, certification and titles as those who graduated at the top of their class received.


I know, but that's my point. Just because someone has a degree doesn't necessarily mean they always know what they're talking about. They may have just barely scraped by, may have forgotten what they learned, may not be up-to-date on the latest information if they graduated a long time ago and haven't bothered to stay informed, or they may let personal biases cloud their judgment. There are plenty of reasons a vet could be offering incorrect or unhelpful information. I wouldn't assume that just because they have a degree that their world should be taken as gospel, or that every degree-holding professional is equally knowledgeable and qualified.


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

squeekers said:


> Is there an issue with the PM system as I have sent out PM's and havent gotten any back. I dunno if its because they didnt wish to reply or that the system is acting up?
> 
> Yeah, thats why I didnt pay for the exam. Why would I pay for something I got no results from? lol


If you're referring to what you sent me, you'll have to be patient. :wink I take review requests seriously and don't give them kind of quick, off the cuff responses I post on the forum.

Regards.

AC


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

I cannot be patient *slams hand on the table and cries*..LOL just kidding. Not just you, but a few others. Oh well, guess I will wait and see . 

Tm I shall start my quest to find another vet.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

YOu mentioned you take your dog to a vet who knows about feeding raw and doesn't mind it. Why not take the cat to the same vet?


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

The vet I take my dog to, only takes dogs.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I think the dog vet is a dog-only vet? _I thought I recalled reading that in the past..._


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Yes, he is a dog only vet. I did see one cat there one day and I asked him if he accepted cats and he said he prefered not to. So hes only got 3 clients who have cats. IMO, not enough for me to trust him with my cat as hes only ever worked with dogs. I think the clients who have cats are family. This vet also tells me I am killing my dog by feeding raw..there are no pro raw vets in my area..


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Does the vet have a partner or is he a single vet practice? There are two vets in the office I use. I find the young female vet to be *VERY* patronizing and condescending. She rushes through exams and any questions or thoughts I have are totally dismissed (and rudely imo).

The older male vet that is there, I just love. When Mow kept scratching his chin and got a second ear infection we sat and talked about food, allergies, and medications. He really took the time to listen and explain stuff to me. Yes, he DID push Science Diet but he wasn't judgmental when I told him I wouldn't feed it. Over the next week I researched food and he had me come in (no charge) to talk about my research and we chose a food together. He also called me (personally, not the office kids) a few weeks later to ask how Mow was improving. Also, when I told him that I was getting laid off he let me know immediately not to worry about Mow's care. That I could always work out a payment plan and not to avoid bringing him in if needed, that he would always work with me to keep Mow healthy. I just wanted to give him a big hug...him and his cute pants hiked up to his armpits.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I want Mow's vet!!!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I love my lady-vets but I think I wanna man-vet with pants hiked to his armpits, too!


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

I want that vet to. Vets here are all about the money sadly. 

My friend had a service dog, a 4-5 year old Lab. One evening her lab bloated, and was rushed into the vet (she was with this vet for over 20 years), and my friend just used up her last bit of savings on her dogs surgery the month before (benign tumour removed). She asked the vet if she could pay half now and half when she got paid again in two weeks for this $5,000 surgery. The vet said no, they were mopping around the dog as it lay in the waiting room floor dying. The dog was euthanized mercifully and it was paid in full at services rendered, but thats not the point. My friend was a client of this vet for years, never skipped out, always brought her animals in and he wasnt willing to work out a plan with her. So her service dog, her lifeline ended up dying.

When I had Lincolns (my service dog) ear Hematoma repaired I asked if I could pay half now and the other half in a week..he said no. Even tho..I have been a client who never skipped out on payments for a few years.

Its unfortunate really, if you dont have the money..the animal gets no care. Even if you bring in a stray that was hit by a car. The vet will not see the animal unless you have the money to pay.

I am going to call around a few vets offices tomorrow to get a few quotes. Now that I recall, I contacted this same vet about a year back regarding a blood test for my 10 year old dog. I called up and gave him the list of what I wanted ran ( most common ailments) and he told me unless I ran what HE wanted to run then he will not do a blood test. When I asked how much the stuff I wanted ran was he told me $100, the stuff he wanted ran would of costed me almost $300. So this vet I think is one of those "Do as I say or tough" type vets..


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Have you tried phoning the Veterinary Medicine Association in Ontario and asking what their stand is on Raw Feed and what your rights to imformation about your cat's examination are.

http://www.ovma.org/

I seached their site with a 'raw food for cats' query. I don't know if there is any useful information for you here.

http://www.ovma.org/search.html?search=search&start=1&question=raw+food+for+cats


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

jusjim said:


> Have you tried phoning the Veterinary Medicine Association in Ontario and asking what their stand is on Raw Feed and what your rights to imformation about your cat's examination are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did post a link to the OVMA, but it seems to have disappeared. The search link is useless because it's members only veiwing. sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow, squeekers I must say it's truly tragic you are having such issues finding a decent Vet because at this point, you are just aiming for having your cat seen, and actually getting the results...very sad!

I am appreciating the Vet practice I take my kitties to more and more. They do have one female Vet, which has always made me feel rushed and I just avoid asking for her. 

Getting back to you...don't fret about what he got paid for or didn't. He opened this can of worms up when he opened his big fat mouth and continued acting like a big 'ole baby ending up not only denying your cat a routine service, but then not giving you access to his medical history in order to bully you into paying him for stating his backwards and so very outdated opinion. I wouldn't worry about it too much...He is a big boy although he doesn't act like one. He'll live and get over it!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Though I don't feed my cats raw, I can't imagine refusing to neuter an animal because of it! I may not be a vet, but he MUST know how many animals are put down and homeless each year because people don't get their pets fixed. If it were me, I would just be happy that another person is coming in to do the right thing with their animal! I am sorry that this vet treated you like this, but maybe it is for the best, I wouldn't want a vet like that.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Any luck on finding any better vets?


----------

